# 1959 Schwinn Jaguar Mark IV Restoration



## bikemonkey (Apr 23, 2017)

I just finished this Jaguar restoration and thought some folks on here might find the restoration album of interest.

Many thanks to various Cabers for their support in dealing with some of the technical issues!


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 23, 2017)

Beautiful job of restoring one of my dream bikes.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 23, 2017)

Niiiceeee.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 24, 2017)

Look great!


----------



## Kramai88 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good job bike looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice job freshening that up.


----------

